

Will you trust your medical information to Google? - edw519
http://blogs.zdnet.com/BTL/?p=8062

======
thaumaturgy
Funny, after reading about the NSF's top engineering challenges, I was just
thinking about this. There are a number of challenges in this problem:

* privacy * interoperability with existing systems * ease of use (for patient and doctor)

I'd rank privacy as the most challenging problem. You have to create a system
that can guarantee privacy from the government, system compromises, and other
snooping third parties, while keeping the ability to share selected
information with selected individuals. Not just that, but if you do it right,
you have to make it so that somebody can access a person's health records in a
time of emergency, without compromising trust.

I think the door might still be wide open on this one.

------
marcus
I already trust Google with my medical information, whenever my doctor tells
me I have something, I always run home and Google it.

